# Photography Articles



## abyphoto (Jan 6, 2014)

I've been a photographer for about 18 months by now.When I first started I did huge amounts of reading diffenrent tutorials lessons and articles.But couldn't get the colors and quality I wanted.
Here you can see examples of my recent work.

abyphotography.net

I developed my own tecniques of shooting and postprocessing.They are actually very simple.If you like my pictures I could share everything I know by now.I could publish a series of arcticles or something.Please let me know what you think.
Thanks.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 6, 2014)

abyphoto said:


> If you like my pictures I could share everything I know by now.
> I could publish a series of arcticles or something.
> Please let me know what you think.



I think that you could be a productive member here and that usually starts by posting pictures for critique and commenting on other people's pictures.


----------



## Gavjenks (Jan 7, 2014)

The few that show up immediately on that website are quite good.  Definitely a major cut above the average ho hum throw a dart at a computer monitor sort of self claimed pro protographer around town.

The only issue I see cropping up consistently is that your lighting hue seems to be maybe be a little bit fast and loose. As in a bit overly orange indoors, and a bit overly blue/green in the forest, etc. And to some extent more orange in the same shoot when the person is closer to the incandescent lamp, etc. Maybe it's a very intentional style, i don't know. It strikes me a bit as "leave all the settings in the camera and/or RAW converter at one color setup and not worrying about white balance as a creative element," though. Which if so, might be a missed opportunity for more creative control.

Anyway, I'm just rambling on that one point because it's the only one I thought of, not because it's serious.  Again, the photography is really nice. And welcome to the site. Especially for 18 months, that's impressive.


----------



## abyphoto (Jan 7, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> The few that show up immediately on that website are quite good.  Definitely a major cut above the average ho hum throw a dart at a computer monitor sort of self claimed pro protographer around town.
> 
> The only issue I see cropping up consistently is that your lighting hue seems to be maybe be a little bit fast and loose. As in a bit overly orange indoors, and a bit overly blue/green in the forest, etc. And to some extent more orange in the same shoot when the person is closer to the incandescent lamp, etc. Maybe it's a very intentional style, i don't know. It strikes me a bit as "leave all the settings in the camera and/or RAW converter at one color setup and not worrying about white balance as a creative element," though. Which if so, might be a missed opportunity for more creative control.
> 
> Anyway, I'm just rambling on that one point because it's the only one I thought of, not because it's serious.  Again, the photography is really nice. And welcome to the site. Especially for 18 months, that's impressive.



All these color shifts I did on purpose.I just like the feeling of a warm indoor color.Outside I almost never use flash but I do mess with colors quite a bit trying to bring colors closer together or create color contrast.


----------



## Rosy (Jan 7, 2014)

your images are very nice, i like the processing, *please share

*you should post them

many members are hesitant to click on links


----------



## abyphoto (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks!I will try to do one per week or so and see how it goes.


----------

